# Pocket watch help please



## Pipers (Nov 8, 2016)

Like many on here I have a few hobbies 2 of them are collecting watches and collecting Chester silver. I am interested in looking for a Chester Hallmarked silver (import mark included) Quality Watch. It has to be in good condition and working or be able to be repaired at reasonable costs, be able to be serviced at reasonable costs too. It will be part of a silver collection rather than a watch collection; it will be on display as part of a collection so needs to be right, I will only wear it on a few occasions eg weddings etc so very rarely.

I do not mind waiting for one to come up I need help with information please, What to look for , what price, what is the mech to choose etc.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Pipers (Nov 8, 2016)

Before i dip my toe in the water can you guys help me with who repairs pocket watches well at a good price and what is a good mechanism to buy? Also are some pocket watches beyond repair when bought?


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

I collect English pocket watches circa 1750 to 1850 and American pocket watches circa 1860 to 1920. A few of these in my collection, maybe a dozen or so are in Chester hall marked cases.

This is four of those:-










The first one is a pair cased verge movement by a Lancashire maker in a Chester case hall marked for 1806. These movements were hand made, so no two watches are the same. Broken parts have to be repaired or renewed, which is expensive. The cases were made to fit the movements, so again, no two are the same.

















The second one is slightly later. The fusee movement is by the noted Liverpool maker Thomas Blundell and dates to circa 1840. Again, these movements were hand built, but sometimes parts from other broken or damaged movements can be adapted to fit, otherwise new parts have to be made. So, quite expensive to have repaired.

















The third one is an early Waltham Appleton Tracy 15 jewel movement dating to 1876. This is an 18 size in a Chester hall marked hunter case. It is quite a large watch and like the two previous watches they look quite bulky in a waistcoat pocket. Walthams were machine made and so model/grade parts are identical and can be salvaged from broken movements. This helps to keep repair costs much lower.

















The last one is another Waltham, but a lot smaller, being an eight size. It is a 7 jewel Riverside grade in an open faced Chester hall marked case that also dates to 1876. It is key wound and set from the back of the movement. This size of watch is ideal for evening wear in a waistcoat pocket. and have usually led a more sheltered life and consequently the cases show far less wear. This case is over 140 years old and looks as good as new. Again parts can be interchanged.
























Waltham only used the Chester Assay Office for three or four years and then switched to the Birmingham Assay Office so the Chester marked Walthams are much rarer. My range of collecting does not include European watches so I can't offer any advice regarding those.

So if I was to choose just one Chester hall marked pocket watch with regard to reliability, timekeeping and cost of maintenance I would opt for an early Waltham, but if I wanted something that filled me with pride every time I slipped it from my waistcoat pocket it would have to be two hundred years old pair cased English pocket watch.

I hope this has helped.

Nick


----------



## Pipers (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks Nick, What a reply. I can see you are an avid collector. I now can tell i will have to think my chester silver / Pocket Watch strategy again which is ashame.

My first thoughts is to buy an mid 18th century example that is cosmetically good and a later maybe early 20th century working watch.

Thanks for your help its much appreciated and it was a great read.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Pipers I bought a very reasonably priced English pocket watch with Chester hallmark made by the Lancashire Watch Co in good condition around 1901 and working. It would also be easily repairable given it has a common factory built movement. Many Lancashire Watch Co watches were hallmarked Chester due to the proximity look out for makers mark T.P.H. alongside the hallmarks.

@Melville what a good selection! Really like the Blundell


----------



## Pipers (Nov 8, 2016)

JoT said:


> @Pipers I bought a very reasonably priced English pocket watch with Chester hallmark made by the Lancashire Watch Co in good condition around 1901 and working. It would also be easily repairable given it has a common factory built movement. Many Lancashire Watch Co watches were hallmarked Chester due to the proximity look out for makers mark T.P.H. alongside the hallmarks.
> 
> @Melville what a good selection! Really like the Blundell


 Thanks


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi "Pipers"

I hope to be back repairing watches again soon, but there are other members on here which also do it

I personally would go for the American Waltham watch, they are easy to service and obtain parts and also the movements go up to a very high standard, including solid gold wheels ( Gold lowers the friction between the moving teeth ) as well as diamond end stones and jewelled mainspring barrel. There are many other American makers, Hamilton, Gruen to name a couple, some of these would be exceptionally good timekeepers

Some English pocket watches are also well made, cylinder escapements do tend to wear the balance staff if not lubricated and can cause poor amplitude and timekeeping, but are ok if they have been looked after, like anything in life if it has been cared for then it should be ok

Nice collection you have there :thumbsup:


----------

